# Timeouts ohne Ende bei SMTP und FTP



## DP (18. Aug 2005)

hallo,

worin sind eigentlich timeouts bei smtp und ftp begründet? 

an der leitung, an der gegenstelle oder beides oder was?

mein system lief recht stabil, jedoch habe ich seit 2 wochen (ohne codeänderung) dauernd timeout-probleme.

im netstat sieht man, dass der connect z.b. zum ftp steht, jedoch passiert nichts weiter, kein login kein garnichts bis eben ne timeoutexception geworfen wird.

also das problem kommt bei 2 von 10 durchläufen vor.

kann man sich da bei der telekom beschweren? 

danke.


----------



## Guest (19. Aug 2005)

Firewall auf "paranoid" eingestellt?


----------



## DP (19. Aug 2005)

ne, netzwerkkabel ausgestöpselt. :?


----------



## DP (19. Aug 2005)

bleiglanz will mich anscheinend durch ignoranz provozieren! ???:L  :lol:


----------

